# Music to Make Props By



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I listen to either my normal rock n roll stuff or sometimes halloween stuff like nox arcana or midnight syndicate or just fun songs like monster mash or werewolves of london and such. I do listen to alot of alice cooper though.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

It's straight rock for me. Old or new it's whatever's on the radio.


----------



## dpeterson (Aug 31, 2008)

Check out a band called Calabrese (at ..::UNK'O'TECA:::..)


----------



## dhenyl19 (Jun 24, 2009)

last halloween party that i attend, i decide to use voice changer to make some music effects, and it work it. its really great to have voice changer..lol


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

dhenyl19 said:


> last halloween party that i attend, i decide to use voice changer to make some music effects, and it work it. its really great to have voice changer..lol


$250??? for $50 less you can do a lot better for voice changing for Halloween...

DigiTech Vocal 300 Vocal Effects Processor and more Vocal Processors at GuitarCenter.com.


----------



## GrahamWellington (Jul 1, 2009)

There is a CD called "The Amazing World of Joe Meek" that I'd recommend...


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

In the garage, usually it's the radio playing classic rock. Yesterday, though, I plugged in my iPod and played Hauntcast #4.

After about 30 minutes of working a tombstone, I turned around and saw my 6yo daughter sitting quietly, also listening to Hauntcast. ah...my little Haunter...


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

I like to listen to classical music, paticularly Tchaikovski or Haydn...I find it helps the concentration.
Sometimes I'll listen to some Nox Arcana. "Darklore Manor" and Necronomicon" are my two favourites.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep, Hauntcast too along with Rotting Flesh Radio. Then, it's on to my playlist:

Aiden
Ars Arcana
Black Lab
Breaking Benjamin
Saw soundtrack
Resident Evil soundtrack
The Scarehouse soundtrack
Disturbed
E.S Posthumus
Immediate
James Dooley
Kerry Muzzey
Massive Attack
Midnight Syndicate
Nine Inch Nails
Nox Arcana
Rob Zombie
Static-X
300 soundtrack


----------



## PlainfieldDan (Aug 12, 2008)

Terra can I send my wife to your Academy of Hot Haunting Women, She just barely tolerates my obsesion......by the way, great musical choices...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Sure, she'll become my newest creation. You won't mind some fangs would 'ya?


----------



## PlainfieldDan (Aug 12, 2008)

GREAT...
fangs are so hot.......(with visions of Kate Beckensale dancing in his head)
Consider adding some classical music such as wagner or orff (keeping on topic).


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Johnny Hollow, especially their first cd.
Jill Tracy and the Malcontent Orchestra: Into the Land of Phantoms (Nosferatu)
The Changelings: 11:59PM October 30; Veils of Gold; Song of the Sephardim
Amon Tobin: untitled; Bloodstone
Korn: Freak On A Leash
Grieg: Anitra's Dance; Hall of the Mountain King
Glenn Miller: Nightmare
The Specials: Ghost Town
Dark City soundtrack: Sleep Now

(sorry, I'm a bit passionate about music)


----------



## GrahamWellington (Jul 1, 2009)

*Monster Rock & Roll Show*

Another GREAT one is "Monster Rock & Roll Show" - DCC #DZS-050


----------



## GrahamWellington (Jul 1, 2009)

Has anyone tried this disc yet? If so, what do you think?



GrahamWellington said:


> Another GREAT one is "Monster Rock & Roll Show" - DCC #DZS-050


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Unimaginative I mus' be then.. oll I listen to, be me three PoTC soundtracks.. occupational 'azard I guess =)


----------



## absintheminded (Jul 20, 2009)

I like classic rock and metal...Rob Zombie, Megadeth, Metallica, Evanessence, AC/DC,... I also have several cd's..Midnight Classics, more of the dark side of Classical music and The vampire kiss, Midnight Syndicate..
Just to name a few...
(this year I have seen AC/DC - had to be the best concert I have ever seen...Whitesnake/Judas Priest and Metallica is coming up in October


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Listen to Cult of the Psychic Fetus.

They're an awesome gothabilly band.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I have been into the mashups of Halloween tunes at mashuptown.com lately for my halloween projects, but I also enjoy listening to some old jazz from a CD called The Haunted House. It's like 20's, 30's, 40's jazz from some of the greats. I found it while looking for halloween music on one of my endless searches of the interwebs. 

I tend to avoid really hard rock music when "crafting" as we call it... I find myself not taking the proper steps to complete a project and hurrying through them... Classic Halloween and Nightmare Revisited Soundtrack are the best.


----------



## hellowinnie (Aug 20, 2009)

*Mainstream*

Hello, 

In my workroom I usually hear the mainstream music coming out of the radio.

Excuse me for my bad english - coming from germany - hoping to find interesting ideas and to get a better english.


Peter


----------



## GrahamWellington (Jul 1, 2009)

Not really scary, but how about the Zombies?


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

Insane Clown Posse
Twiztid
Blaze Ya Dead Homie
Anybody Killa
Killa C
Tech N9ne
Rammstien
E Nomine
MC Chris
Daft Punk
and many more Techno and Rap artists


----------



## GrahamWellington (Jul 1, 2009)

How about _The Warlocks_...


----------



## black juju (Sep 2, 2009)

Classic Rock station 94.7 in Detroit, Alice Cooper, Megadeth, and sometimes some random death metal.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I have E Nomine all the time! I finally got the CD (website to download from them is dead) and it cost me a pretty penny. I am incorporating it into my haunt sdtrk. Also, I listen to it when I do anything Halloween related 
For those of you who don't know what language it is: German and Latin. What better to have in your haunt?!

YouTube- E-Nomine- Das Tier In Mir Wolfen

YouTube- Greman electro gothic band E Nomine - Mitternacht (Midnight)

YouTube- E Nomine- Vater unser
Vater Unser's lyrics ar epretty cimple if you ckon your "Our Father" prayer. That's whats the words are.

Forgive the following videos, they are not the ACTUAL videos :O

YouTube- E Nomine -- Die Schwarzen Reiter -- Performance

YouTube- X Movie E Nomine - Schwarze Sonne

YouTube- E nomine - Das Böse (El Malo)
This one has Spanish subtitles.

YouTube- E Nomine - Angst


----------



## jrmullens (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess my musical tastes are not usually in line with my projects. I just recently started working on props but when I'm airbrushing t-shirts, model building, drawing or glass engraving I listen to a mix of 80's metal, Outlaw country, and classic rock. I can go from WASP to Waylon Jennings to Brian Setzer to Chuck Berry.


----------



## bullykai (Jun 26, 2010)

ROB ZOMBIE !!! best music to listen to while making props


----------



## halloweenfiend (Jul 2, 2010)

When making props I listen to most of the same stuff I always listen to which most of it fits with halloween very well. 
If you don't know any of these look them up on youtube and give them a chance or 2 or 3. 
Some of my favorites to jam

Every thing Glenn Danzig!!!!!!! (The Misfits, Samhain, Danzig)

The Misfits - The original Misfits(77-83) have GREAT halloween type tunes that have a real classic horror film vibe. Check out Halloween, Halloween 2, Skulls, Night of the living dead, and EVERYTHING ELSE they did.

Samhain - Is a lot like the misfits only darker. Even if you don't like darker stuff you should check out the album "November Coming Fire" But I like it all

Danzig - Not too Halloweenish but GREAT jams!!!!!!!

Type O Negative - THIS IS AUTUMN MUSIC!!!!!!! (if you have ever seen a version of Nosferatu with a Metal/Punk/Goth band playing the whole time this is them) I love this band more than you will ever know. Check out the Albums Bloody Kisses, October Rust, and World Coming Down (this one has some halloween songs on it). Their songs are long but give them a chance.

White/Rob Zombie - Great creepy tunes

Horrorpops - Psychobilly at its best. 

Alice Cooper

Black Sabbath

If you guys check any of these out let me know what you think


----------



## dpeterson (Aug 31, 2008)

In the future, Here Come The Mummies (http://www.herecomethemummies.com/) will obtain classic status. I believe they are a group of Nashville session artists (granted, dressed up like a bunch of mummies) that play funk, with nice brass and sax sections.

Their website says,

For years, scholars of the ancient world have wondered what became of the lost
nomadic tribe officially referred to as Expleticus Deletedicus. Then, during a dig in
1922, it was discovered that: "They had rocked all the ancient empires of Earth
on down to the grizound. They rocked Atlantis so hard, y'all, it ain't never been
found." More undead than Dick Clark, and cursed with the funk of five thousand
years. Here Come the Mummies. Proceed at your own risk.

A great YouTube video of them: http://youtu.be/R1-RFrL0TzM


----------



## dpeterson (Aug 31, 2008)

My main album during build-ups is Black Sabbath by Black Sabbath.

And Ozzy has a special place in the pantheon of Halloween music, too.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Doctor Steel has great prop-making music.

Listen to some of his songs here:

http://www.doctorsteel.com/

(Click on Audio Experimentation, then click on the little speaker icon)


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

I like to listen to "Dark Lullaby" by Jeremiah Whitman. Since this year's theme is the "The Evil Side of the Brothers Grimm," I'll be doing an evil nursery in one section.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4TqewurV78

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99a6DaheLqs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu3Rfc9fr-0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSCbZ6AkkJs


----------



## halloweenfiend (Jul 2, 2010)

Here are a few of my favorite halloween songs that I like to listen to while making props

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abmuKofM5kw

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JY2s2rr56zs

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PscuNdwFQQw

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwlSGo73drw


----------

